# [US:FL|CO|OR] The "Welcome to vpsBoard Special"! Get an extra dragon IP in FL! [Secure Dragon LLC]



## KuJoe (May 19, 2013)

Hello vpsBoard! We're glad to see you all here and we're glad to be here! Originally I was going to hold off on posting an offer but the recent review thread about us has been awesome so I wanted to extend some thanks your way.

We're nearing our 2 year anniversary (next month B)) and we have something special planned for that, but in the mean time we recognized a lot of people really loved our double IP promotion so here it is again! Where else can you get 2 dedicated IPv4 addresses, native IPv6, and 500GB of bandwidth for less than $1 a month??

Here's the deal: Buy any VPS in our Tampa location and get a second dedicated IPv4 address when you reply to this thread with your order number*

_*vpsBoard registration date must be before this thread was posted. IPs will be added manually when Joe is available, please do not open a ticket requesting an additional IP. Offer expires whenever we post our next offer thread here._

Secure Dragon LLC. was formed in October of 2010 in Largo, Florida. We are fully registered Limited Liability Company with the Florida Department of State Division of Corporations.

*O32* _Great for VPNs, IRC, DNS, monitoring, or a few websites!_


32MB RAM + vSwap

2GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$10.99/Year

*O64*


64MB RAM + vSwap

3GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$12.99/Year

*O96*


96MB RAM + vSwap

5GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$14.99/Year

*O128*


128MB RAM + vSwap

10GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$2.49/Month
$17.99/Year

*Get all of the plan information and order here.*

Just to reiterate, this promo is for an additional dedicated IPv4 address for any OpenVZ VPSs in our Tampa location only. There is no specific billing term required so you can pay monthly, quarterly, semi-annually, or annually (<- BEST VALUE) depending on the plan.

And for the basics...


Test IPv4 Tampa: 199.167.29.3

Test IPv6 Tampa: 2607:f3f0:2::45fa:dbe8
Test File Tampa: 100MB.zip
Test IPv4 Denver: 198.57.46.3
Test IPv6 Denver: 2607:fc88:1003::e581:abf2
Test File Denver: 100MB.zip
Test IPv4 Portland: 198.57.47.3
Test IPv6 Portland: Coming soon.
Test File Portland: 100MB.zip
Tampa Data Center: E Solutions
Denver Data Center: Handy Networks
Portland Data Center: CNServers
Money Back Guarantee: 30 Days
Payment Methods: Paypal, Google Wallet, Payza, and Bitpay.
IPv6: Yup (4 addresses initially but more upon request)
IRC: Yes (clients only)
TOR: Nope.
Torrents: Nope.
Spam: Nope.
Other: TOS
TUN/TAP (OpenVPN): Yup, you can enable this in SolusVM.
PPTP: Yup, you can enable this in SolusVM.
rDNS: Yup, set IPv4 in SolusVM (IPv6 rDNS setup via support ticket)
Node stats: Here
Average Ticket Response: Displayed on the top of our website.
Scheduled Maintenance: Here
Anything else: SecureDragon.net
Anything else: SD KB
Anything else: Ask away.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

Well, I have O32 and O64.  Love them.  Definitely worth the costs.  Also, extra IPs don't hurt!


----------



## texteditor (May 19, 2013)

Posting here so I remember to grab one, (you must have seen what I wrote about Tampa)


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2013)

I have two 128MB annual plans that I had forgotten about until now


----------



## mikho (May 20, 2013)

I have a 256mb and one 32mb with @KuJoe and I'm more then happy with the service provided.

Even low-priority tickets gets a prompt and direct answer. The uptime has been great and it's one of the few US providers (that I'm using) that I get good upload/download speeds to/from.

If I needed another VPS right now ServerDragon would be one of the first providers that i would consider.


----------



## D. Strout (May 20, 2013)

Site appears to be down. Bad timing Joe, you had just convinced me to order!


----------



## KuJoe (May 20, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Site appears to be down. Bad timing Joe, you had just convinced me to order!


Sorry about that. Drama never sleeps. Our webserver was turned off for a bit while I was sleeping so our clients wouldn't be impacted.


----------



## texteditor (May 20, 2013)

Ahh I remember replying to that WHT thread earlier. Check that kid's post history, you aren't the first provider he's had problems with. He's bent out of shape because no one wants to host his DDoS-attracting IRCd

Here is his reaction to BuyVM banning him: http://bewareofbuyvm.wordpress.com/


----------



## D. Strout (May 20, 2013)

OK, seems to be up now. But I'm still not going to order just yet  When does this offer expire?


----------



## D. Strout (May 20, 2013)

Order number is 5963062079, whenever you get to it.


----------



## texteditor (May 21, 2013)

What's the ETA on debian 7/minimal templates?


----------



## KuJoe (May 21, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Order number is 5963062079, whenever you get to it.


Added. 



texteditor said:


> What's the ETA on debian 7/minimal templates?


Waiting for OpenVZ.org or SolusVM's TDN to add them. I see some user contributed templates but I'm holding off for the moment.


----------



## D. Strout (May 21, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Added.


Received B) Thanks man, great offer.


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2013)

Could not resist. Order Number: *8095457649*


----------



## texteditor (May 22, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Added.
> 
> Waiting for OpenVZ.org or SolusVM's TDN to add them. I see some user contributed templates but I'm holding off for the moment.


Didn't know an official one wasn't out yet. I begged Nick_A to add it to RAMNode immediately after 7 came out, and he grabbed one of the user-contributed ones, and we found some odd, unfamiliar repos pulling updates so we had to wait for Nick to create a fresh one

also, Order number *8972986724*


----------



## KuJoe (May 22, 2013)

*@**texteditor*, *@**wlanboy*, Added.


----------



## D. Strout (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> When does this offer expire?


???


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> *@wlanboy*, Added.


Thank you!


----------



## KuJoe (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> ???


It will expire when we post our next offer thread.


----------

